# Can anyone help with cd/dvd rom drive problem?



## niceneasy (Sep 1, 2004)

I installed a new hard drive then reinstalled windows xp, and everything is working fine apart from my cd/dvd rom drive and to a lesser extent my keyboard.
The cd/dvd doesnt work although the light still flickers as normal when i insert a disc and it doesn't show up in "my computer."
Device manager lists it as working properly, and trying to reinstall the original drivers brings up a message similar to "nothing better than what is already installed can be found."
My dvd rw drive and floppy drive are both working fine.
Can anyone tell me what I could try to fix the problem.
Also my keyboard is set to american settings. For example I can't print the British pound sign. Can anyone tell me how to fix this?
Thanks
Matt


----------



## Praetor (Sep 1, 2004)

> I installed a new hard drive then reinstalled windows xp, and everything is working fine apart from my cd/dvd rom drive and to a lesser extent my keyboard.
> The cd/dvd doesnt work although the light still flickers as normal when I insert a disc and it doesn't show up in "my computer."


I think this is a classic case of master-master/slave-slave conflict 



> Also my keyboard is set to american settings. For example I can't print the British pound sign. Can anyone tell me how to fix this?


Control Panel --> Region


----------



## niceneasy (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks Praetor, got the keyboard fixed in minutes.
Could you please explain about the master/ slave conflict as I think you could be right about that. 
On booting the master drive is showing up as none.
Do you know how I could resolve it?
Thanks
Matt


----------



## Praetor (Sep 2, 2004)

Remove your HDD and/or your optical drive, you'll see a bunch of pins common to both the drives in one of the following configurations (jumpers indicated by bolding cuz I couldnt get colors to work properly)

Master
x  x  x  *x*
x  x  x  *x*

Slave
x  x  *x*  x
x  x  *x*  x

Cant-remember-but-i-think-slave
x  x  *x* *x*
x  x  x  x

Cable Select
x  *x*  x  x
x  *x*  x  x

Grab a pair of tweezer/pliers/fingers and reset those jumpers so that:
- If you are _not_ using Cable Select then one is set as master and one is set as slave
- If you _are_ using Cable Select then both drives are using cable select


----------

